# Mastigoproctus giganteus (giant vinegaroon) sexing?



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi!

This is our giant vinegaroon, Mr Martin. Does anyone know much about sexing them? I'm doing a bit of research about breeding, but I can't seem to find much about sexing them. The best website I found was this one: Mastigoproctus giganteus Caresheet and from looking at the diagrams on there, I think Mr Martin might be a Mrs Martin?

Anyone familiar with sexing these?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Not very familiar with these, but going by pictures on that post and the ones you posted, I'd also suggest Mr possibly be renamed Mrs


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

I _think_ its female.
Have a read through this thread.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?80994-Uropygi-Information


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> I _think_ its female.
> Have a read through this thread.
> 
> Uropygi Information


Hmm.. from reading through that thread I think it might be female. It's difficult to tell though!

Now to find a male.....

Anyone know anywhere that's selling them? Spidershop has them for 30 quid but that seems a bit expensive


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

Actually thinking about it £30 is not that bad... Just don't know anywhere thats selling sexed adults.


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Stickytoes said:


> Actually thinking about it £30 is not that bad... Just don't know anywhere thats selling sexed adults.


You will find it hard, to find a place selling sexed adults Imo,
Martin French @ Bugzuk is worth emailing, as he often has a few different sp oof these in stock I have had a few from him,

Have you seen this before it may help, 
BUG NATION • View topic - How to Sex a Vinegaroon


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

Oski1 said:


> You will find it hard, to find a place selling sexed adults Imo,
> Martin French @ Bugzuk is worth emailing, as he often has a few different sp oof these in stock I have had a few from him,
> 
> Have you seen this before it may help,
> BUG NATION • View topic - How to Sex a Vinegaroon


At first I thought those pictures were the wrong way around for some reason, but thats very useful, thank-you! I'm pretty sure Mr Martin is a Mrs Martin


----------

